# Discounted Jackson Hole lift tix



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone know of a way to get cheaper lift tix to Jackson Hole other than Liftopia? Looking to ride 4-5 days and trying to save $$$ where I can. I have a place to say, so no need for a ski and stay type thing. 

Going in Feb if that matters.

thanks guys


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been looking for the same thing the last few days. Although I'm going to be there for a month from mid Dec to mid Jan so it looks as though a season pass will be the best option. 

The only deal liftopia seem to have is the mountain collective. Might be worthwhile if you're going to check out a couple of other mountains on the pass but I don't really see the benefit otherwise. 

If I do find anything I'll post here.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have family who has been going to Jackson Hole every winter for about 20 years and don't know how to find discounted lift tickets. I have been paying full price and was just looking at their website yesterday and their new J Card lift ticket system. Your best bet may be to wait until you're in town and visit a few local snowboard shops and ask around. 

Also, partially posting in this thread in case someone else has any ideas.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! Jackson Hole and discount tickets. Okay, breathe killclimbz...

Yeah, they don't really exist. I think they were on that pass that got you a few days there along with Alta and some other mountains. Probably not what you want. Otherwise, the multi day purchase is going to be the best break. 

I think some of the locals get some half price or 2 4 1 tix every now and then. Again, probably not going to work for you. 
Jackson is a destination and has the name. They can get full pop and if you don't want to pay the next in line will. Until that changes you are not going to see much in the way of deals.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, I remember searching for discounted tickets when I was there...got laughed at. One thing I remember at Jackson besides the very expensive lift ticket was when I left the mountain early on the last day I had a couple people ask for my ticket in the parking lot. I had never really seen that before here in the East (except for that American Ski company deal back in the day - forget the name - where you needed to dump any unused portion by the end of the season). Well anyway, I didn't have any problem clipping a ticket for the locals....but that is a whole other discussion.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

You left before the gondola stopped spinning? :icon_scratch:


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

This is what I was afraid of. Not like western Canada at all in this regard!
Better be worth it for almost $100/day


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Jackson is the only outta in I have been to hat has lived up to its expectations. If you like steep, you got it..... $100 is cheap compared to what we are used to in CO.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Buy the multi-day tickets online at JHMR's website before you leave and you'll get a small discount. You'll save $30 if you buy 4 at once. 

You can also make a day trip to Grand Targhee (which you should anyway if there is pow). Lift tickets there are about $70 per day.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Was looking at Grand Targhee for a day but I really know nothing about it. If they are getting dumped, I'm on it, but if the JH is getting dumped at the same time, which one would deliver the goods better? 

No lift lines and good snow that will last after a storm for the day is what I cared about. Could care less about anything else.

thanks for all the info guys


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

If the area is hit with a storm, Targhee typically gets more snow. Half the mountain is glades and due to it's location the lift lines are nearly non-existant and powder doesn't get tracked out as fast. It's a more mellow mountain, not nearly as steep as Jackson, great for riding in the trees. You should leave one day open...just in case.

I'll be in Jackson for about 1 1/2 weeks in March and plan to hit up Targhee at least twice. If enough powder presents itself I may hit up the cat ski/boarding area lookers right of the Sacajawea lift.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> Jackson is the only outta in I have been to hat has lived up to its expectations. If you like steep, you got it..... $100 is cheap compared to what we are used to in CO.


Where in CO is a $100 lift ticket cheap in comparison? :blink:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Mountain Collective 2013/14 Pass: AltaSnowbird, Aspen/Snowmass, Jackson Hole, Mammoth, Squaw Valley/Alpine Meadows, Whistler Blackcomb


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The Mountain Collective pass doesn't make sense if you're only riding for 4/5 days at one of the mountains.


----------

